# Poke salad



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Would you recognize poke salad growing in the wild?

I used to know what it looked like, but have not seen any in decades to my knowledge.

Mama used to cook it occasionally when I was young. It was very much like spinach.

By the way, it is properly spelled "poke sallet" according to the internet.

Here is a photo:










This recipe that I found is almost exactly how I cook spinach (except that I don't boil it twice. In fact, I don't boil it at all.)

---------------------

POKE SALLET

Ingredients:
Poke sallet
Onion
Egg
Bacon strips

Pick poke when it is small enough to be tender. 

Parboil in enough water to cover greens (about 10 minutes). Drain and rinse.Cook a second time, until leaves are very tender, drain water off. This 2 step cooking process removes excessive Vitamin A in the leaves which may be toxic.

In a skillet, cook several strips bacon.

Remove bacon, sautÃ© onions. 

Add drained greens, stirring well. 

Crumble the bacon over the greens and mix it in.

Break 2 eggs into greens and scramble all together.

Serve warm with cornbread.

-----------------------------------


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes I would recognize it. I spend a good bit of mt time killing the stuff. It is very prolific on my property because of the treelines the bird poop its seeds everywhere i guess.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's the only greens I bother eating. I grew up eating it just like the recipe above, but eventually added my own touches and make a "poke salad and cheese soufle" 

Man soufle, you understand...Although I do like Rachel Ray and Martha Stewart.


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't like it... but a lady who helped my mom had me go pick poke salad when I was little... I'd get it in a paper sack. (poke) 
but it was probably good for me... 
every time I was sent to pick it, I was warned. "don't pick those berries, and don't you eat them either. they are poison."


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We have it (everywhere!) but I don't know how to recognize it when it's young enough to eat. My bil cooked up some for us years ago and it was pretty good, but the gas in the room later was a killer.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, folks.

Obviously, I need to get smarter about poke salad.

I love spinach cooked with bacon, onions, and eggs; so I'd probably like poke salad, too.


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

nra, 
it's growing like crazy on a lot I have access to and popping up at our home. 
maybe I need to try your recipe... 
it sure is plentiful.


----------

